# Tolls on A22 - sorry



## ldent09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi

I am sure that this has already been asked, but I can not find it on the forum, so sorry in advance. Does anyone have any information on the Tolls on the A22, I can see that the gantries have already gone up and that it looks like in typical Portuguese fashion they have gone into overdrive to hit the April 15 deadline, is this date still correct? Also does anyone know how much these tolls are going to cost? I have to do a Lagos - Lagoa round trip each week and would like to have an idea of how much this is going to cost me in tolls.

Thanks you in advance for any information that you have.

Louise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

ldent09 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am sure that this has already been asked, but I can not find it on the forum, so sorry in advance. Does anyone have any information on the Tolls on the A22, I can see that the gantries have already gone up and that it looks like in typical Portuguese fashion they have gone into overdrive to hit the April 15 deadline, is this date still correct? Also does anyone know how much these tolls are going to cost? I have to do a Lagos - Lagoa round trip each week and would like to have an idea of how much this is going to cost me in tolls.
> 
> ...


No info published yet tolls are per gantry, if your going to be a regular user then you should get a ViaVerde box costs €25.50 with online billing, to qualify for free and discounted journies you must have one of the 2 boxes anyway.
Believe boxes available at MSCARS Lagos


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

*reply*



ldent09 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am sure that this has already been asked, but I can not find it on the forum, so sorry in advance. Does anyone have any information on the Tolls on the A22, I can see that the gantries have already gone up and that it looks like in typical Portuguese fashion they have gone into overdrive to hit the April 15 deadline, is this date still correct? Also does anyone know how much these tolls are going to cost? I have to do a Lagos - Lagoa round trip each week and would like to have an idea of how much this is going to cost me in tolls.
> 
> ...


Electronic Tolls / 
There are some highways in Portugal on which the tolls are electronic only. It means that there are no cabins and the passing of vehicles is detected by devices placed at the beginning of those highways.
The highways are identified at the beginning with: "Electronic toll only".
*The highways concerned*:
Norte Litoral
- A28: Auto-estrada do Litoral Norte (Littoral North-highway - between Porto and Vilar de Mouros/Caminha) 

Grande Porto
- A4: Porto/Amarante-highway (between Matosinhos and Águas Santas)
- A41: Circular Regional exterior do Porto (Porto Regional Outer Circular)
- A42: Alfena-Lousada-highway

Centro (Costa de Prata-region)
- A17: Littoral Center-highway (between Mira and Aveiro)
- A25: only on the intersections between Esgueira and Angeja (Aveiro-area)
- A29: Auto-estrada da Costa de Prata (Costa de Prata-highway - between Estarreja and Vila Nova de Gaia)
*Payment through electronic devices*

In order for the vehicles to use the above mentioned highways, they should have an electronic device, which must be bought or hired beforehand at a Service Area (Área de Serviço) alongside the highways or at a post office (CTT/Correios). There are three types of electronic devices: 

Electronic license plate device (Dispositivo electrónico de matrícula - DEM): the device is linked to the vehicle's license plate and cannot be transmitted to other cars.
Obtaining: at the highway service areas or other locations like the post offices and the Via Verde Portugal-shops.
Costs: €27 to purchase + preloading a minimum €10 for light vehicles and €20 for heavy vehicles.

Temporary device (Dispositivo temporário - DT): the best solution for a short stay, and as a result for vehicles with a foreign license plate; the license plate is not linked to the device, therefore, anonymity is guaranteed.
Obtaining: it is necessary to establish a lease contract with the responsible entities, at the highway service areas or other locations like the post offices and the Via Verde Portugal-shops.
Costs: deposit of €27 (that will be given back to the driver when the device is returned in good condition at the location it was rented from) + preloading a minimum of €10 for light vehicles and €20 for heavy vehicles. 
Devices from a toll entity (Dispositivo de uma entidade de cobrança de Portagens - DECP) like Via Verde are also accepted on these highways. Although the license plate is not linked to the device, it is necessary to establish a contract with a toll entity. This can be used by vehicles with a foreign license plate that stay in Portugal for a longer period of time.
Obtaining: Via Verde-shops (www.viaverde.pt) 
Costs: €27 + direct debit from bank account every time the device is used.
*Payment without electronic devices:*
Prepaid credit (only available for vehicles with a foreign license plate)
If the period you are staying in Portugal does not justify the option of the Temporary device, one can opt for charging based on the registration of an image of the license plate in everyone of the electronic toll booths.
Before passing the highways on which the charging is exclusively electronic and through the CTT website, drivers (after being registered on this site and being provided with login and password) can choose one of the following modalities:
- Make a prepayment valid for five weekdays, whatever the journeys made on roads covered by this system.
- Make a prepayment for predefined journeys on specific days.
The payment is made through a valid credit card. The amount charged depends on the option chosen.
You can register here (only available in Portuguese): CTT - Matrícula Estrangeira

Payment after having circulated at the roads concerned (only available for vehicles with a Portuguese license plate)
If a vehicle does not have an electronic device when circulating at the highways concerned, a photo of the license plate will be made and saved until the payment is made.
Term for payment: the payment can be made at the second day after having circulated at the roads mentioned above and for a period of five weekdays, at the post office or at one of the shops signalized as “Payshop”.
Costs: normal toll costs + administrative costs (an amount €0,25 for every time the roads were used with a maximum of €2 for each payment made)
Note: when a payment term has passed, the driver is in violation of the rules, and fines will be added to the administrative costs.

More information:
CTT - Tel: (+351) 707 26 26 26 
Find a postoffice nearby: CTT 

Estradas de Portugal: Portal Trfego


----------

